# Average rent for 2 bedroom in Paramatta



## Meedo80 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hii, i would to know what is the average rent for a 2 bedroom house in Paramatta.
Any guiding site for rents in other areas also.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Best to check out realestate.com.au


----------

